# Assistance for Project



## Jlog951 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm currently a senior at my highschool and I have a project due soon. It would be great if I could ask someone some questions about the engineering field for the project.

-Thank you


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2011)

fire away!


----------



## Jlog951 (Sep 18, 2011)

1. How much education will I need?

2. How difficult would said education be?

3. Will my tedious physics courses pay off in this field?

4. Are there many/enough jobs in this field?

5. What kind of income can I realistically hope to make?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 19, 2011)

Subjective answers below:

1) About 4 years.

2) It should be challenging.

3) Tedious physics courses in high school are child's play compared to what you'd be doing in an engineering curriculum.

4) There are plenty if you're qualified.

5) Fatty money.


----------



## picusld (Sep 19, 2011)

Jlog951 said:


> 1. How much education will I need?2. How difficult would said education be?
> 
> 3. Will my tedious physics courses pay off in this field?
> 
> ...


1. 4-7 depending whether you want a PE and the boards are requiring a masters degree to sit for the test.

2. Depends on how smart you are. For me, very difficult.

3. Depends on what type of engineering you go into.

4. Yes

5. Depends on you and branch of engineering you go into.


----------



## Jlog951 (Sep 19, 2011)

Alright guys, thanks for the help!


----------

